# My favorite Quinoa salad!! YUM..



## deb-scatenahubbard (Jul 7, 2014)

When I make a quinoa salad I love to add as much fresh veggies as I can, but my favorite recipe is the following.

I cook my organic GM free quinoa for 15 minutes, then I let it cool down and I start mixing the veggies. While I cook my quinoa, I flash stir fry some garlic (to taste), peas and some julienne carrots with some celery, I slice a mix of sweet onion and spring onions (1 1/2 cup). Once everything is cooked, I add some fresh tomatoes, either cherry tomatoes or bigger ones sliced, then I add some avocado and make my dressing.

Dressing:

2TB olive oil
2TB balsamic vinegar
1TB Honey
1TB Dijon Mustard

Mix it all together and then add fresh herbs: parsley and basil to taste... enjoy!!!


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 7, 2014)

Now that sounds delicious. I've not been very happy with other recipes for quinoa salad but the combo of cooked and raw veggies has real promise along with your dressing. Thanks for the recipe and welcome to Discuss Cooking.


----------



## deb-scatenahubbard (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for your praise. 

As for the recipe I must add that if someone wants to make it vegetarian, boiled eggs and cheese in chunks can be added, sadly for me I must miss the eggs, yuck allergies. 

Enjoy!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 8, 2014)

I like to make this with quinoa and eat it at room temperature, add fresh blanched peas from the garden, some wilted Swiss Chard or kale.

Recipe Details


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 8, 2014)

This does sound very good. Thanks for posting it.  I have printed it and will give it a try.


----------



## deb-scatenahubbard (Jul 8, 2014)

Great idea with Kale or Swiss chard


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 8, 2014)

deb-scatenahubbard said:


> Great idea with Kale or Swiss chard


It's more of a necessity--Kale and Swiss Chard get added to almost everything when the plants are going wild. I haven't had great success freezing it, except in Pesto.


----------



## deb-scatenahubbard (Jul 8, 2014)

then it is a great plan, love the fresh stuff.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 10, 2014)

Sounds good, deb. And welcome!   I love quinoa....this is one of my fave quinoa salads. Just made it yesterday - I adapt it a bit though and add more veggies according to what I've got. 

Zesty Quinoa Salad Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 12, 2014)

I'll be having a go with these. I bought some quinoa a while back but the packet said to boil it for 45 minutes. It was not nice and I haven't tried it since.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 12, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> I'll be having a go with these. I bought some quinoa a while back but the packet said to boil it for 45 minutes. It was not nice and I haven't tried it since.


I haven't seen any that required that long of cooking time. Did you rinse it first? I like to use all three colours together (white, red, and black). I typically toast it before cooking it.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 12, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> I haven't seen any that required that long of cooking time. Did you rinse it first? I like to use all three colours together (white, red, and black). I typically toast it before cooking it.


I thought it was a bit excessive but not having cooked it before I did as I was told. 

Yes, I rinsed it first as I do rice. 

The toasting sounds good. I'll do that next time. Tossing in a dry pan?


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 12, 2014)

I toast it in just the teeniest bit of oil for a few seconds. Not sure if that can really be called 'toasting' but that's what I do.  I use the pre-rinsed, but if you can't get that over on your side of the pond, it needs to be rinsed several times. As with CWS, I like the tri-colored as well. 

45 minutes IS excessive. I use a cup of quinoa to 2 cups of water (or chicken or veggie broth mostly), bring it to a boil, reduce the heat and simmer for another 10 minutes. By the time it's off the heat for a few and drained, it's a nice consistency without being mushy. 

It seems as though the link I posted for the "zesty quinoa salad" on the previous page isn't working....at least it wasn't for me when I last checked it. Does anyone else have that problem, or is it just my computer?  
If so, I'll repost it. 

Anyway, here's a pic from a couple of days ago. I could eat bowls of this at a time.   I added chopped red and green bell peppers, and a bit of chopped jalapenos, just 'cause I had them and it sounded better.


----------



## Somebunny (Jul 12, 2014)

The link works fine for me Cheryl.  It looks like a good recipe.  I have been trying to post my Quinoa Salad Recipe, but I apparently cannot from my phone.  I guess I will have to go log into the desktop. :/


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 12, 2014)

Thank you, bunny.  Don't know why when I click on the link it's just blank. 

Looking forward to seeing your fave quinoa recipe when you have time.


----------

